# Simoniz shampoo and wax from Costco



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new shampoo and wax available from Costco. 5ltrs for under a fiver. Red in colour as opposed to the white or yellow stuff. I'll try it as soon as weather allows. I liked the yellow stuff but the white stuff was crap. At under a fiver it's good value if it's as good as the yellow stuff:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Has anyone tried the new shampoo and wax available from Costco. 5ltrs for under a fiver. Red in colour as opposed to the white or yellow stuff. I'll try it as soon as weather allows. I liked the yellow stuff but the white stuff was crap. At under a fiver it's good value if it's as good as the yellow stuff:thumb:


did you get the SIM number off the bottle?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> did you get the SIM number off the bottle?


Is this what your after SIMW5CP LSP4599


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Is this what your after SIMW5CP LSP4599


I can't find it , did you say it's red or tri colour?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes it's a pinky red colour. Simoniz Ultimate Shampoo and Wax. It says "Over three hundred washes guaranteed" on the label and "Triple action formula 3"


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll have a trip to Costco when the snow melts and have a look at this


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Yes it's a pinky red colour. Simoniz Ultimate Shampoo and Wax. It says "Over three hundred washes guaranteed" on the label and "Triple action formula 3"


Ah yes, I have the 500ml bottle, it's 3 colours in 'standby ' mode, you shake it 1st and it goes orange, it's a degreaser wash and wax :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That yellow stuff is fab! At 5 quid, it's got to be worth a go.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Ah yes, I have the 500ml bottle, it's 3 colours in 'standby ' mode, you shake it 1st and it goes orange, it's a degreaser wash and wax :thumb:


Well I've given it a good shake and it hasn't changed colour. I'm not sure we're taking same product here.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Well I've given it a good shake and it hasn't changed colour. I'm not sure we're taking same product here.












is it like on the left of this picture?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a pic


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a new product, I was having a chat with a guy at Simoniz yesterday, he said there are new products coming along, that does look different to the 3 in 1 shampoo I have, will try and source some info on tat product :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

seen it in costco last week but did not get any as I have just bought BTBM


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Here's a pic


ill have a look monday when i pass it and take some pictures to see what the latest tackle they have in down the car isle.thats new to me but it was about 4 weeks since i went:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

did you use that white stuff with warm water spitfire


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got the new Costco Offers leaflet today and from 18/1 till 7/2 if you buy 2 of the Simoniz Wash n Wax you get it for £7.03 inc. VAT so not bad at £3.50 for 5 Litres :thumb:

The same offer applies to the Holts Concentrated Screenwash as well


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

that holts screenwash is good tackle as well


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisc said:


> that holts screenwash is good tackle as well


I know it hasn't let me down so far this winter and wish I'd waited before buying some of the Lidl screenwash this morning. Never mind the Lidl stuff says on the label that neat it'll work to -60c :doublesho


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

i wish i lived near a costco


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I tried this today on the two cars. It's not as thick as I like to see it coming out the tub but it was plenty soapy enough when I foamed it up with the PW. It cleaned the car well enough and it smelt brilliant. Given the cost, I'd give it 8/10:thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I tried this today on the two cars. It's not as thick as I like to see it coming out the tub but it was plenty soapy enough when I foamed it up with the PW. It cleaned the car well enough and it smelt brilliant. Given the cost, I'd give it 8/10:thumb:


So in what area did the product loose the 2 pionts ?
?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

THE CHAMP said:


> So in what area did the product loose the 2 pionts ?
> ?


I would have liked a little more lubricity and as I said I like to see it coming out the container a little thicker.(personally speaking). Others may disagree with that assesment but compared to the yellow stuff they used to sell it's just not quite as good IMO. It's much better than the white stuff they sold though and not many people will award 10/10 to any shampoo. I think 8/10 is a fair assesment.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

So not a bad product then and at a very good price :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

The yellow Simoniz stuff is a bargain, they had it on offer in Asda a while back for £4, one to keep a look out for as they sometimes have it on specials.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I tried this today on the two cars. It's not as thick as I like to see it coming out the tub b*ut it was plenty soapy enough when I foamed it up with the PW.* It cleaned the car well enough and it smelt brilliant. Given the cost, I'd give it 8/10:thumb:


Spitfire, I think you are onto something 
What a thread revive eh?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Chrisc said he tried it when he met me to get some micro fibres and he said it was rather week but not tried it myself, must try and get some of the yellow as that is rated well on here.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

I find it fine and use that along with the Turtle Wax Professional stuff they do in 25L.

Only trouble I find with the Simoniz is in the summer the flies love the smell of it so are all over your car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mattykhz said:


> I find it fine and use that along with the Turtle Wax Professional stuff they do in 25L.
> 
> Only trouble I find with the Simoniz is in the summer the flies love the smell of it so are all over your car.


Try Treating the bumpers with peanut butter smooth....:thumb:
That gets plenty of attention from passing dogs...:lol:
They offer to clean the bumpers for you...:lol:


----------

